# Magma Black Line Titan 400 , the photos / review



## Blister (10 Dec 2010)

Some forum members have asked for the photos , so here we go :mrgreen: 





.




.





Good so far  

2.2KW 3 HP Siemens motor 





.




.




.
with speed readout and adjustable start and stop ramps 





Nice size hand wheel , bored through for knock out bar also tapped 1/2 UNC for a vacuum adapter




.
The drive belt pulley cover has a micro switch to stop the lathe when the door is open 




.




.
The chassis number and CE approval




.
Nice tight indexing facility




.
With 1/2 a turn lock and unlock lever




.
The tail stock has a measure fitted as standard that is useful for drilling / boring




and a good size hand wheel 




.
The head / tail stock and tool rest fixing are the best I have ever seen , the joints are huge , I have place a £2 coin so you can see the scale of things 




.

The thickness of the lathe construction is amazing




.
all components are laser cut for accuracy and the welding is spot on 





.




.
Even the legs are made from thick steel 




.
and each leg is height adjustable 





The main chassis is hollow and can be filled to increase the weight :shock: , it already weighs 300 KGS :shock: 




.
The head stock locking leaver is big 





.
The head stock can be moved and fixed to any position on the lathe bed 




.




.
Now on to my niggles :? 

The main body end caps are held in place with double sided sticky backed magnetic tape 





The knock out bar is just a bit of rod , no handle and I think it could do with being a bigger diameter ( more weight ) 






Most of my chucks are Axminster super precision , and are M33 x 1.5 , as it the Titan 400 , however the spindle on the Titon is longer and the chucks bottom out before reaching the spindle flange :? 





I spoke to Classic Hand Tools and they are aware of the long spindle and suggested I contact Axminster to see if they could overcome the problem , Axminsters reply was " sorry cant help " as we dont do small runs on our machines ? , so to date I am still looking for a engineering firm to make me 2 spacers
.
When purchasing a lathe they normally come with the following :-

Drive center 
revolving center 
face plate 
sometimes a chuck 
a screw chuck 
Instruction book etc

What does the Titan come with ?, nothing :shock: , however I did manage to get a One-Way tail stock center included in the deal , but it was hard work 

sorry it does come with a 300mm tool rest , but I had to buy this lot to have full use of the lathe facility's , at an extra cost of £500 notes , as they are 40mm dia I dont think anyone else makes them that big ? maybe VB but I cant remember !





also comes with several a4 bits of paper in a 1p ring binder sleeve ( The instruction manual )  

What would I do to improve things :-

1, Have a proper instruction book in a nice leather binder ( will get one to shut me up )
2, Do away with the sticky tape and have proper fixings for the end plates
3, Include the drive center / revolving center and face plate and a decent knock out bar 
4 Have a laser etched stainless steel plate made with the Titan logo rather that a cheap plastic sticker , would you get a plastic sticker on a Rolls Royce ???

So what do I think of the lathe ??????????????????????




I am in LOVE with a machine  

its fantastic I love it ,Love it ,Love it 

I can't see me changing in the near future as I think I am as near to a perfect lathe as I can now get 

And boy do I know as I have had a few lathes in the past  :roll: :roll: 

Blurb from the Magma web site 

TITAN 400
Specification:
- Swing over bed 400 mm - Distance between centres 800mm - Smooth running - Perfect torsional rigidity - Efficient ejection of wood shavings - Swivelling and sliding head stock - Morsetaper MT2 hardened - Spindle thread M33/DIN800 hardened - Inside thread 1/2“ at back for vaccum connection - Hollow spindle diameter 60 mm - extremely flat toolrest support - for 30 mm and 40 mm stem - Tailstock with 200 mm quill travel, MT3 - Extendable bed - 48 position indexing - Weight approx. 380 kgs - Motor 2,2 kW, 50 Hz - Inverter 230 V - variable speed up to 3000 rpm - Powder coated - Handwheel - 2 step Poly-V-Pulley drive - Forward / Reverse drive - Sturdy A-frame height-adjustable legs


and a link to the web site if needed 


http://www.magma-tools.de/Director/idKe ... lack+Line/


Hope you enjoy the photos and review 

:ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## jpt (10 Dec 2010)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Looking forward to seeing the table tops you turn on it :lol: 

john


----------



## Dodge (10 Dec 2010)

Lathe Porn! =P~ =P~ =P~ 

Rog


----------



## The Shark (10 Dec 2010)

Very nice, Blister :lol: 

You'll be upgrading to a Record before you know it :wink: 

Malc


----------



## duncanh (10 Dec 2010)

Looks amazing - if only I had the cash to buy one. And a new workshop with a decent amount of room and a strong floor, although if I could afford the lathe then I'd be able to afford a new workshop. 
Unless I have a lottery win I don't think I'll be seeing one soon 
There's a review of the 315 in this month's Woodturning magazine. No mention of your negatives, but they were testing a lathe that was already set up at Classic Hand Tools. One thing they mention is the speed reading not always being a true speed indicator - the low range indicator needs to divided by 3


----------



## skeetoids (10 Dec 2010)

WOW, that is a serious lathe Blister.

I agree with your niggles, they put all that effort into making a seriously heavy duty lathe and the finishing touches are an after thought.

It's these small details that people really reflect on, I know they're not detrimental to the lathes performance but it'slike turning, you can have the perfect bowl but if the finish isn't right?

Thanks for taking the time to do this m8.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cookie777 (10 Dec 2010)

Hi Allan,
Don't forget you have a customer waiting out here for your titan when you decide to get a record :lol: I really like the woodfast I bought from you & have no plans for changing it for a long time
All the best Barry


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Dec 2010)

Blister

You lucky so and so :lol: 

Nice review of the lathe. I think you covered some points missed by the magazine review.

Regarding your niggles I think I may be responsible for one; I have the instruction book to review and edit  Though I don't think it'll be issued leather bound  

I believe the idea of the end caps being attached by magnetic strips is so that they can be removed easily to store items in the bed body. If you can think of a better solution I'm sure Magma would consider it.

The knock out bar has never been an issue for me personnally and I seem to remember in some of the literature mention of customising to suit individuals eg turn your own wooden handle cover for the headstock and tailstock locking bars (I see you have in the pictures). Some Titans I've seen with a turned cover of the headstock hand / indexing wheel.

The headstock spindle length is an issue and I believe Axminster produce 4 different M33 backplates to cater for some of the variations out there. I've turned my own wooden spacer to be able to use the Super Precision on the Titan. The one chuck I know that does fit is the Oneway Stronghold.

I think someone mentioned about the speed display having to be divided by 3 when on the low speed range or was it in the magazine review? I must admit I found that perplexing at first and then amusing. I don't know of any electronically variable speed belt driven lathe where the inverter knows when the speed range has been altered when the user moves the belts and adjusts the display accordingly. :lol: 

By the way I thought you had the toolpost stem reducer as well with the lathe?

Enjoy
Mark


----------



## Blister (10 Dec 2010)

cookie777":ojzk2zzq said:


> Hi Allan,
> Don't forget you have a customer waiting out here for your titan when you decide to get a record :lol: I really like the woodfast I bought from you & have no plans for changing it for a long time
> All the best Barry



Hi Barry 

" Get a Record " er been there , done that , no going back now , although I have to admit I do own a RPML300 :mrgreen: 

I am pleased you are enjoying the Woodfast , it looks good in your workshop , I had no intention of selling it , until I went to the Cressing Temple show :roll: and evicted Rolly Munroe off the lathe for a look see , and ended up buying it 

But I don't regret it one little bit :ho2 :ho2 

Have fun , and I like the web site :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (10 Dec 2010)

Mark Hancock":2cej4iox said:


> Blister
> 
> You lucky so and so :lol:
> 
> ...




Hi Mark 

So you have my instruction book :mrgreen: , is it any better than A4 bit of paper in a ring binder sleeve ?

Regarding the end caps , I do understand the storage part of it , but cant get my head around sticky tape on a lathe of this quality and value :? 

The knock out bar I think is quite pony , little or no thought go into it , but again its not the end of the world , I will make one more suited to the quality of the lathe , no big deal 

The headstock spindle length is an issue :? and none of Axminsters back plates fit as I phoned them today , They advised going to a local machine shop and getting a spacer made , O bum , I have a One Way stronghold chuck as well but as yet Have not tried to use it on the lathe but will in the morning  anyone want to buy a chuck .

Speed display , To be honest I never look at it anyway , always have the speed set for me when I can see all is well :mrgreen: , big out of balance items are set slow ( yes I am a coward ) the more in balance the faster the speed :lol: 

Toolpost stem reducer , yes It did come with one but as All the tool rest post bar one are 40mm , it only needed for one rest 

As stated I love the lathe , but its like buying a RR with some cheap bits that just slightly take the edge of it , Quality should be quality 100 % 

Thanks for the reply's


Allen


----------



## wizer (10 Dec 2010)

She's a beauty!

Can't see any of the niggles being remembered once you've spent a few weeks turning wood. I'll be gobsmacked if/when you sell this one! :lol: :lol: (You've got my number for when you do :-" )

Reminds me, The tailstock on my Statesman has broke. Can I have a refund? :lol:


----------



## Blister (10 Dec 2010)

OK Tom fess up 

How did you manage to " The tailstock on my Statesman has broke " :? 

What happened


----------



## TheTiddles (10 Dec 2010)

Looks like each one is a one-off, which isn't necessarily a good or bad thing

Aidan


----------



## Sportique (10 Dec 2010)

Allen,

magnificent beast - I'll swap it for my Perform ..... :? 

Dave


----------



## wizer (10 Dec 2010)

Dunno Allen, it literally just broke. I think the thread has stripped. It just turns but doesn't move the MT. I need to get on to Silverdrive.


----------



## Mark Hancock (11 Dec 2010)

wizer":1kg18k40 said:


> Dunno Allen, it literally just broke. I think the thread has stripped. It just turns but doesn't move the MT. I need to get on to Silverdrive.


Tom

I think I read recently that Silverdrive have gone bust  

You may find that the grub screw that keeps the tailstock quill in position has worked loose?


----------



## Mark Hancock (11 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen



Blister":310lfizu said:


> So you have my instruction book :mrgreen: , is it any better than A4 bit of paper in a ring binder sleeve ?



Don't know about the ring binder but a lot more than an A4 sheet, that's why it's taking me so long  



Blister":310lfizu said:


> The knock out bar I think is quite pony , little or no thought go into it , but again its not the end of the world , I will make one more suited to the quality of the lathe , no big deal



Be carefully you don't overdo it with the knock out bar. You may damage the end of the MT.


Blister":310lfizu said:


> The headstock spindle length is an issue :? and none of Axminsters back plates fit as I phoned them today , They advised going to a local machine shop and getting a spacer made , O bum , I have a One Way stronghold chuck as well but as yet Have not tried to use it on the lathe but will in the morning  anyone want to buy a chuck .


I've had the same issue on other lathes with the various back plates I have for my Super Precision where they don't register fully.

If you are serious about selling yours let me know, I could always do with another  



Blister":310lfizu said:


> Speed display , To be honest I never look at it anyway , always have the speed set for me when I can see all is well :mrgreen: , big out of balance items are set slow ( yes I am a coward ) the more in balance the faster the speed :lol:


Not a coward, that's the way to do it =D> 



Blister":310lfizu said:


> As stated I love the lathe , but its like buying a RR with some cheap bits that just slightly take the edge of it , Quality should be quality 100 %


Yes I can understand that and do agree


----------



## frugal (11 Dec 2010)

Blister":2n1e37og said:


> big out of balance items are set slow ( yes I am a coward ) the more in balance the faster the speed :lol:



I guess the standard technique of setting the speed of out of balance items by starting slow and increasing the speed until the lathe starts to wobble does not apply with that behemoth 

I am so jealous... I wonder if I can convince SWMBO in a couple of years that getting one for my mid-life crisis would be cheaper than a Porche or a Harley


----------



## Wood spoiler (11 Dec 2010)

Thanks for sharing.

Tha lathe is dreadful - wot no leather-bound instruction manual.

Just to help you out with the offending item I'll come and collect it from you so these don't continue to trouble you - at no charge !!! How's that for being helpful.

I think it looks magnificent. must be good to have a workshop big enough to accommodate such a beast of a machine.

Enjoy

Colin


----------



## Turn It In (11 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen,
What a serious piece of kit! It always seems that as you move forward there are always those little niggles to slow your progress to full enjoyment.
As you require spacers to obtain a suitable fit for the chucks can I offer my services to turn these up for you as cost effectively as i can.
Please let me have the dimensions if you cannot find anyone more local to turn up some suitable spacers.
Regards,
Ian


----------



## Blister (11 Dec 2010)

Turn It In":2fdnjon3 said:


> Hi Allen,
> What a serious piece of kit! It always seems that as you move forward there are always those little niggles to slow your progress to full enjoyment.
> As you require spacers to obtain a suitable fit for the chucks can I offer my services to turn these up for you as cost effectively as i can.
> Please let me have the dimensions if you cannot find anyone more local to turn up some suitable spacers.
> ...



Hi Ian

That's a decent offer to make the spacers :mrgreen: 

I will have a measure up in the morning and get back to you 

Thanks

Allen


----------



## Blister (12 Dec 2010)

Turn It In":3sgdolgk said:


> Hi Allen,
> What a serious piece of kit! It always seems that as you move forward there are always those little niggles to slow your progress to full enjoyment.
> As you require spacers to obtain a suitable fit for the chucks can I offer my services to turn these up for you as cost effectively as i can.
> Please let me have the dimensions if you cannot find anyone more local to turn up some suitable spacers.
> ...




PM sent re spacers


----------



## Blister (12 Dec 2010)

Mark Hancock":28pt3ftf said:


> Hi Allen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mark 

I just tried my One Way chuck and it fit perfect with no spacers :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :wink:


----------



## dennisk (12 Dec 2010)

Nice. How much? First time I have seen this machine. Were there other machines that you would have compared them to, in price and features? Or was this a bit of an exclusive thing, meaning it is nice to have something nice that everyone and their dog won't, or can't have. I have looked at the Robust this way, when there is a dealer for Oneway and Vicmarc an hour away. The Robust would be nice to have but either of the other ones are great machines as well.


----------



## Blister (12 Dec 2010)

dennisk":spkmcnjl said:


> Nice. How much? First time I have seen this machine. Were there other machines that you would have compared them to, in price and features? Or was this a bit of an exclusive thing, meaning it is nice to have something nice that everyone and their dog won't, or can't have. I have looked at the Robust this way, when there is a dealer for Oneway and Vicmarc an hour away. The Robust would be nice to have but either of the other ones are great machines as well.



Have a look here

http://www.magma-tools.de/Director/idKe ... lack+Line/


not cheap , its a top end lathe , and as usual quality costs :wink:


----------



## Jeremys (13 Dec 2010)

If you dont mind the color clash...VB toolrests are indeed 40mm OD on the post... not sure if they come up much cheaper than the Titans tho.

VB36 Tool Rests

Jeremy


----------



## Blister (18 Dec 2010)

Spacers now made 

see the link 

post548096.html#p548096

thanks 

Turn It In =D> 

:deer :ho2 :deer


----------



## Blister (18 Dec 2010)

And here it is fitted ,

One less niggle :deer :ho2


----------



## Turn It In (18 Dec 2010)

Hi Allen,
That looks fine now and capable of some serious machining.
Regards,
Ian


----------



## Harlequin (18 Dec 2010)

Very nice 8) 

Found that long toolrest interesting 
Simple design - is there any vibration when working at the end of that rest?


----------



## Blister (18 Dec 2010)

Harlequin":25r0me70 said:


> Very nice 8)
> 
> Found that long toolrest interesting
> Simple design - is there any vibration when working at the end of that rest?



Not used the longest one yet , but it weighs a ton , so would think it will cope with what I intend to throw at it :deer :ho2 :deer


----------

